# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  laopok fighter flies again :@)

## hwchoy

those old folks amongst you may recognise this Hawker Hunter fighter jet that we used in the 60-80s (initially as Royal Air Force fighters), but I took these pix only yesterday ;@)

can you see the photoshop?









another not quite so laopok Super Skyhawk also taken yesterday ;@)

----------


## PeterGwee

I use to work on those planes when I was in NS. I thought they were scrap the whole line since they got too old? Oh, they were models? LOL

Regards,
Peter Gwee

----------


## hwchoy

the Hunters were retired with a lot of airframe hours left since they were upgraded to F.74 and T.75 standards. many were purchased by an Australian based company called Pacific Hunter Associates (or something like that), and lots of them are still in proper storage in NSW. Some have been restored to flight status. The T.75 models being tandem seaters are highly sought after as tourist attraction, they fly people up and down the NSW/Queensland coast for joyrides.

The Super Skyhawks were recently retired, but sure what have become of them.

well, the planes you see in the pictures are real, the sky is real, the plane in relation to the sky is also real ;@)

----------


## vinz

So the Australian company kept/maintained the original paint job and markings? Or is SAF still flying a few of these grand old ladies for old time's sake? I.e. where did you take these pictures?

----------


## hwchoy

vinz, the ones in storage still have their original paints and markings, although rather dusty, but the airframes are in good condition. all you need is A$50K ;@)

RSAF no longer fly the Hunter, and only some A-4SU remains at the Cazaux advanced jet training base in France. I took these picture at the Air Force Museum outside Paya Lebar Airbase  :Very Happy: 

some people are convinced these are scaled models, you don't think so?  :Laughing:

----------


## An2timun

> but I took these pix only yesterday ;@)


took?..as in camera shot?..if yes then either you are superman or you are flying one of those in formation..

great photos.. :Well done: 

peter..i use to work on those planes too till i broke the wing.. :Crying:

----------


## hwchoy

> took?..as in camera shot?..if yes then either you are superman or you are flying one of those in formation..



hahaha I do not wear my underwear on the outside  :Grin: 
but in case you can't read the EXIF from the image here is the summary

you can click on the picture for the full size image to scrutinise the details  :Wink: 


[Image]
Image Width = 3504
Image Length = 2336
Bits Per Sample = 16, 16, 16
Compression = Uncompressed
Photometric Interpretation = RGB
Make = Canon
Model = Canon EOS 20D
Orientation = top/left
Samples Per Pixel = 3
X Resolution = 300
Y Resolution = 300
Planar Configuration = chunky format
Resolution Unit = inch
Software = Adobe Photoshop CS3 Windows
Date Time = 2010-01-05 04:47:50
White Point = [313/1000, 329/1000]
Primary Chromaticities = [64/100, 33/100, 21/100, 71/100, 15/100, 6/100]

[Camera]
Exposure Time = 1/500"
F Number = F4.5
ISO Speed Ratings = 100
Exif Version = Version 2.21
Date Time Original = 2010-01-03 11:33:24
Date Time Digitized = 2010-01-03 11:33:24
Shutter Speed Value = 8.97 TV
Aperture Value = 4.34 AV
Exposure Bias Value = ±0EV
Flash = Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode
Focal Length = 38mm

----------


## vinz

> vinz, the ones in storage still have their original paints and markings, although rather dusty, but the airframes are in good condition. all you need is A$50K ;@)
> 
> RSAF no longer fly the Hunter, and only some A-4SU remains at the Cazaux advanced jet training base in France. I took these picture at the Air Force Museum outside Paya Lebar Airbase 
> 
> some people are convinced these are scaled models, you don't think so?


I used to build scale models... these don't look like scale models. Unless they are Master Grade 1:1 scale models with realistic mechanical arts. :-p

I understand now. And what "Photoshopping" you did. You should add the mirage effect behind the jet of the A4SU.

Initially, I thought you were taking the shot from another jet flying in close formation with the subject. Then I was wondering... how come no mirage effect behind the jet?

----------


## hwchoy

> I understand now. And what "Photoshopping" you did. You should add the mirage effect behind the jet of the A4SU.



heh heh if only my photoshop is that powderful  :Kiss:

----------


## blue33

If you look at this pic, the brown paint looks like hand paint job.  :Grin:

----------


## An2timun

haha..thought we have a fighter pilot here..now i see it..also missing is the flaming tail exhaust...

----------


## blue33

The sky colour so much different?  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## hwchoy

> haha..thought we have a fighter pilot here..now i see it..also missing is the flaming tail exhaust...


the engine glow is not always present. I recall an F5 I took last year during take off and it didn't have exhaust glow. the F16 of course has an impressive glow.

these two were taken during Ex. Torrent VI along LCK road.

taking off at full throttle but no engine glow





red hot engine

----------


## hwchoy

> The sky colour so much different?


yes, different polarising angle I suppose and different time and angle too. the sky is real  :Wink:

----------


## blue33

LOL...  :Laughing:  yeah the sky can tell is real but not the toy.  :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

> LOL...  yeah the sky can tell is real but not the toy.


what toy is not real?

----------


## stormhawk

Nice job at removing the pedestal on which the planes are mounted on.  :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

> Nice job at removing the pedestal on which the planes are mounted on.


heh heh yeah but I purposely pick the moment so that the photoshopping will be easier, too much texture in the cloud will be difficult to replicate.

----------


## blue33

> what toy is not real?


Fighter jet?  :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

> Fighter jet?


yes its a 1:1 scale "toy"  :Kiss:

----------


## Shadow

> taking off at full throttle but no engine glow


Even though no engine glow you should be able to see those exhaust. I mean hot air that make the background blur (don't know what you call it  :Razz: ) You need to Photoshop that as well  :Wink:

----------


## hwchoy

> Even though no engine glow you should be able to see those exhaust. I mean hot air that make the background blur (don't know what you call it ) You need to Photoshop that as well


if only my photoshop is that powderful  :Grin:

----------

